# Physiotherapist Jobs



## achiphysio (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to know if any of you have an idea of how the job market is for foreign-trained physios? Just want a real picture of how things are.

Any kind of input will be greatly appreciated 

achi


----------

